# Radiobutton in Excel



## cocoon (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zwei Gruppen mit Radiobuttons. Wird in der ersten Gruppe ein bestimmter Radionbutton gesetzt ("trifft nicht zu") soll in der zweiten Gruppe automatisch ein bestimmter anderer gesetzt werden ("keine Aussage möglich").

Wie lässt sich das realisieren?


----------



## DrSoong (13. Juli 2007)

Auch das geht über Makros, gleich wie bei den Farben reagierst du auf den Klick und setzt das jeweilige Optionsfeld in der zweiten Gruppe.


Der Doc!


----------



## cocoon (14. Juli 2007)

Auch hier danke für Deine Antwort. Ich habe im anderen Beitrag geantwortet; womöglich beantwortet sich diese Frage dann auch.


----------

